# BSNL Data usage problem... :(



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all 

Today morning i was downloading some video songs upto 7.55 and then stopped everything and started browsing web pagesuntil 8.40....

But wen i chked data usage arnd 10 AM... it says 240MB after 8...   

I am sure that i cancelled all downloads... & no data transfered other than web pages..
I have firewall installed so that no unnecessary program access internet and also installed dumeter through which i will continuously monitor data transfer...

Then how come its possible... Where it goes wrong??
today b4 8 also i was just downloading 60MB files... then how come extra 240MB possible??!   

Any1 have similar experience....?

I lodged a complaint.... & waiting for their response... 
also spoke with 2 officers of bsnl... they gave traditional Bsnl employee reply! 
One of them ended call even b4 knowing the thing fully.... he is real f*****


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 15, 2008)

I did not know for sure but also had the same experience and strangely I also had the same 240MB discrepancy as you had. I think this is some malfunction caused by the BSNL server.


----------



## techtronic (Mar 15, 2008)

Install Dataone Usage Finder
URL : **duf.sourceforge.net/
*This gives you a complete picture of your downloads


----------



## debsuvra (Mar 15, 2008)

techtronic said:


> Install Dataone Usage Finder
> URL : **duf.sourceforge.net/
> *This gives you a complete picture of your downloads


I think that you are not getting my point, I know about these usage finders and already using one from may last year. But these so called 'finders' are indeed dependent on dataone site and from there these programs collect the data and show us.

BTW the problem is not with that and as I suspecting it is a problem of 'overcharging' from BSNL.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Mar 15, 2008)

Read somewhere that its better to disconnect before 8am and reconnect it for browsing, dont know its true or not


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 15, 2008)

Me too use dataone quick usage finder.... 



Tech.Masti said:


> Read somewhere that its better to disconnect before 8am and reconnect it for browsing, dont know its true or not



Will do this from now on to b on safer side...


----------



## zyberboy (Mar 15, 2008)

same has happened several times with me.....now my compu restarts the modem at 2am n 8 am


----------

